# Has anyone discussed this yet?



## polingspig (Feb 23, 2008)

Apparently Oklahoma is going to have a reality show about this little profession of ours.

http://www.nosakraw.com/


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 23, 2008)

I am speachless after watching the ten min. trailer!!


----------



## polingspig (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, the way the front of his crane came up off the ground was a little unnerving for me.

Here are a few clips for your consideration:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBXv3We08ug&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCTigD-wTc8&feature=related


----------



## John464 (Feb 23, 2008)

will this be on cable in all states?

He has some nice equipment, but c'mon wheelies in the Bobcat in a 5 mil estate community? are you serious?

handle signals and two way radios and the pick comes back at the climber? 

I think those are what RAW means?


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! WOW!


----------



## John464 (Feb 23, 2008)

ulsa tree trimmer creates reality TV show on perilous profession
December 28, 2007
TULSA – For several years Paul Nosak has watched spectators gather around his Nosak Tree Service crews as they trimmed branches from power lines or removed dangling limbs.
With a family history of arboreal care going back to the 1950s, Nosak understands the danger, aesthetic concerns and simple drama that attracts watchful eyes. For more than two years Nosak’s wondered how he could capture that curiosity and interest on film.
At 7 p.m. Friday, Tulsa viewers of CBS affiliate KOTV 6 will see the fruit of his labor. In what could be Oklahoma’s first reality television program, Nosak Raw shows his seven-man Tulsa crew removing a 50-foot-tall oak from beside a new $5 million mansion. Future episodes will confront them with the devastation from this month’s ice storm.
“This is real reality,” said producer, director and cinematographer Austin Hughes. Nosak hired the owner of Hughes Pictures of Tulsa to help create and prepare the show for possible network sale. “This is not a Hollywood presentation.”
Nosak funded, executive produced and stars in the show, which will debut in a one-hour format before continuing weekly with half-hour shows at 12:30 a.m. Saturdays and midnight Sundays. Nosak even paid for the air time, all in hopes of gathering a following to illustrate the show’s potential to the broadcast or cable outlets.
“This is not an informercial,” he said, estimating his total costs so far at $160,000. “We didn’t need more tree business. We did this for entertainment.”
This marks his second effort to pull the show off. In July Nosak started three months of filming with a different contractor. When he realized that material resembled more home video than professional high-definition television, and that the contractor had ignored his project goals, Nosak sought out Hughes, a former ABC cameraman. Their test material, which Hughes shot with a hand-held HD camera, became the debut episode.
Hughes and Nosak are editing episodes three and four, with Nosak approving the final cut after a full day’s work in the field. The duo intends to sift through the earlier footage shot for anything that can be chopped together even as they continue filming new material.
“We want to be able to produce one a week for the audience,” said Nosak.
“We don’t know how we’re going to do that,” added Hughes, who is now using a second cameraman to keep pace. “We’re trying to put together a show every seven to 10 days.”
Nosak estimated each show cost about $35,000 to $40,000 to complete, noting filming process not only requires his crews to work slower but reduces his productive time.
“I feel comfortable saying we’re going to be able to produce 25 episodes this year,” he said, after which the show’s future will depend on whether it gets picked up by a network.
Nosak’s personal commitment is to complete 13 episodes, shopping the show around at trade shows and network offices after episode five. The 13 will get him to the first point where KOTV can pull out of the deal. Nosak has a one-year contract with KOTV, reviewable quarter by quarter.
“If I don’t sign any contracts after the first year, I’m going to close it out,” he said. “We’re stepping out in faith.”
He has one advantage. In providing the show and paying for the air time, Nosak keeps all the revenue from advertisements he places within the piece. Each half-hour offers 12 placement spots. Nosak attracted six advertisers for the debut.
Filming his crew at work also has provided Nosak the chance to trumpet other Tulsa businesses, like TK’s Restaurant, Brown Bag Catering and Smith Farm and Garden. To provide musical accompaniment to the episodes he has hired Tulsa musicians William Joseph Nosak, who just had an album produced, and Troy Peterson of Xian Records.
Choosing to film his business promises some peril. Data from the U.S. Department of Labor Statistics found the 2003 fatality rate for landscaping workers was more than three times that in all industries. But so far Nosak has been fortunate. Even with all the dangers and damage caused by the ice storm, Nosak said none of his workers have been hurt while filming – although Hughes once got hit by a piece of wood transported by a Bobcat. He was able to continue working.
Despite the unscripted delivery and action, Hughes suggested some in the crew demonstrated on-air talent, charisma and charm – perhaps none more than Nosak.
“I’ve always had a desire to be involved some way in the entertainment industry,” the Christian admitted. “But I always thought I would have to go to Hollywood to do this, and I didn’t want that.”
Hughes also was surprised how hands-on Nosak got in the editing and production process.
“He definitely is the executive producer,” said Hughes, discussing some creative differences they’ve had over pacing and edits. “We’ve almost had a few blows a couple of times, but what Paul wants is for me to be more real, and I can understand that.”
Nosak has placed 19 billboards around the Tulsa area advertising the show, launched the Web site www.nosakraw.com complete with trailers and products for sale, and put footage on You Tube to attract interest. But even if the show takes off and proves a major success, Nosak expects to continue doing what he’s doing now – with one exception.
“I would always like to do the trees for free,” he said. “I think we could come in here and do this tree and then say, ‘By the way, the work’s on us.’ “
Nosak expressed some concern the first episode might drag a bit in comparison to the action seen in the ice storm footage. Hughes disagreed, believing the debut episode revealed needed character development and human interest.
“We still don’t know if we have a product the public will like,” said Nosak. “That’s our drama.”
Celebrating Nosak Raw
TULSA – To mark the debut of Nosak Raw, Paul Nosak will host a premiere party from 6-9 p.m. Friday at Jewel, 3340 S. Peoria Ave. Open to the public, the party will feature free appetizers, T-shirts, and hats, with the debut episode shown on big-screen televisions. For more information or to R.S.V.P. for the premiere party, contact Marnie Ducato at (918) 599-0029 or [email protected].


----------



## TreeBot (Feb 23, 2008)

"Trees, the most dangerous vegetation"  

Wow. I didn't know he was trying to go for a reality show, I thought it was just a local temporary commercial because of the ice storm. I have been wondering how long it would be until someone did one about tree work. If Nosak lost editorial control to a good reality TV producer I bet the RAW show could be entertaining enough to fill an cable slot somewhere.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 23, 2008)

From the bio's:
_
Joshua Paul Nosak

Title: Bobcat Wrangler

Hometown: Scranton, Pennsylvania

Fave Food: Fettuccine Alfredo

Fave Music: Garth Brooks

Fave Color: Red

Fave Magazine: High Times

Hobbies: Sleeping
_

I guess the bottom two kinda go together...


.


----------



## huskydave (Feb 23, 2008)

:jawdrop: 



I don't even know where to start on that one!


----------



## Scots Climber (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't hire them if they were the only tree service on the planet, I thought some of the things we did in Scotland were a little sketchy, but seeing these monkeys "work" I feel so much better. 

They really should invest in a trained crane operator.


----------



## Birds-Eye (Feb 25, 2008)

*Whoa!*

I hope for the sake of our profession this project never makes it on national television. On the utube crane clip "tree whipping"- no eye protection, only one attachment point while running the saw, and 5 minutes of wrenching on and bending a 36" bar, Chitty crane operation...

What a joke! Extreme Sensationalism at it's Finest

"The Deadliest Vegetation on Earth" ---> I may never walk through the woods again, the trees are out to get me! 


We should all be thankful that Paul Nosak is protecting our Children and Properties from these murderous plants


----------



## Birds-Eye (Feb 25, 2008)

"What we have here is a catastrophe of biblical proportions" -PN


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 25, 2008)

TreeBot said:


> "Trees, the most dangerous vegetation"
> 
> Wow. I didn't know he was trying to go for a reality show, I thought it was just a local temporary commercial because of the ice storm. I have been wondering how long it would be until someone did one about tree work. If Nosak lost editorial control to a good reality TV producer I bet the RAW show could be entertaining enough to fill an cable slot somewhere.



Darn and I thought it was them man eating plants in the jungle


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 27, 2008)

"I'm gonna make money and I dont care if I kill my climber along the way". I though that crane looked small for those picks, then sure enough it comes up- wow ! What an a##[email protected]#$. Reminds me of this scumbag we got around here workin for nothing with 2 mil in equipment. Makes me sick to see them more successfull than I'll ever be. I feel bad for Jerome, poor bastard. I'd watch it though.


----------



## polingspig (Feb 28, 2008)

*A very secret message to TreeMDS*

I'd watch it too, but don't tell anybody.


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 29, 2008)

polingspig said:


> I'd watch it too, but don't tell anybody.



Lol. Thanks for posting the nosac thing, it gave me good entertainment sinse I'm starting to really feel the cabin fever about now. I was`trying to go to work today but the chipper wouldnt start- it was single digits and had warmed up to a balmy 10 by the time I gave up and thanked my old chipper fer savin me again. what part of Florida you at polingspig ? I started climbing in Fort Lauderdale, about now I miss the old work orders in january: lift and thin two orange trees, type four one black olive, trim 2 sable palms...ahh sounds sweet.


----------



## polingspig (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in the Panhandle. Somewhere between Pensacloa and Panama City. I would move anywhere north of here if it weren't for my boy and the Church I'm pastoring. I don't like the heat.

My dad was stationed in Hawaii when I was younger. Now that was perfect weather.


----------



## JTTTreeSvc (Mar 7, 2008)

*No Brains*

NoSack......its more like No Brains


----------



## tree*monkey (Mar 9, 2008)

JTTTreeSvc said:


> NoSack......its more like No Brains



I as going to post just the same after seeing the those clips!!!!


----------



## JS Landscaping (Mar 9, 2008)

Well hes got a lot of nice equipment, but it seems a bit to dramatized for my taste, kinda like the Orange County Choppers series, kinda a rip off of them. All the screaming and yelling, then the heartfelt words about the ice storm kinda had me laughing a bit. Yea its a bad tradgedy, but you know this guy has to be rolling in the money from it. Crew doesnt seem to be too safe, seen a few times where there was no saftey glasses....wheeling a skid steer? Then the half of a tree nearly flip the crane over removal kinda makes us look like a bunch of wreckless guys with no regards for saftey. To me this is a bad representation of what arborculture is. Calling trees dangerous? I dont think so, sure there are hazzard trees, which need to be taken care of, but what kind of arborist is this guy....and the whole stunt with crushing the car in the street....a bit rediculous. Way to dramatized, "hey look at me im a bad ass" kinda deal to me. Sure there is drama every day in this high risk profession, but I think a show like this puts a bad persepctive on the industry as a whole, with the recklessness that this guy operates. Makes the things we do at the company I work for seem normal. There is always time for fun and games, just not on the jobsite, save it for after you are punched out for the day.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 9, 2008)

That would be neat to see on TV, but I prefer reality. There is some hyped up crap on there. Most tree work is not nearly so glorious. I guess you need drama to be on TV even if it's supposed to be a reality show.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 9, 2008)

This guy is a disaster waiting to happen. I wonder if they'll show him actually killing someone on tv because its going to happen. He already hit someone with his damn bobcat! Its too bad that someone higher up in the arbor industry say like ISA couldn't come and suspend or take his certification away for a while. Whole trees craned out with an undersized crane? Does PPE mean anything to anyone? Riding the crane up to the tree tops? Maybe not in OK but here in MA, unless its the ONLY way, it's illegal to ride the crane up to the tree tops. Wonder how much video got left on the cutting room floor after the series was finished for liability reasons? No talent ass clown IMO.


----------



## tree*monkey (Mar 10, 2008)

theres a saying that comes to mind... 'all the gear and no idea'


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 11, 2008)

"Reality show." Isn't that an Oxy-moron?


----------



## monkeywood (Mar 12, 2008)

*Start counting*

This will get more play than beg for rep II. I'm still not sure how it made me feel. It was cute seeing the pete do a wheelie. Iv'e done one in a skidloader before, never in a tandem axle truck. I'm gonna go watch it again.


----------



## becks (Mar 26, 2008)

*chuck norris doing treejobs????*

far out! I never thought Chuck Norris is in the treebiz aswell... .
Seriously, whats all this about? Does anyone book these blokes or are they on a special mission???
I always tried to behave halfway serious and professional at customers place. I think I´ll try these guys manners, just curious what happens next.
anyway, big fun movies, big fun homepage!
Jallah, becks


----------



## chucknduck (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought they were very funny! My guys would quit if I yelled at them for spilling gas on pavement.


----------



## son of a beech (Apr 10, 2008)

i can smell the unprofessionalism from here...


----------

